# women want great quads too!!



## mishu (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey,
I am 53 and train hard 6 days a week.  I am a newbie here and will give you a little back ground about myself. I have run, played squash, cross-country racing, both skiies and running and always body building in some form over the last 30 years.   I look very buff and about 20 years younger than I am.  (I must sent a pic)  I have no interest in bb competition for a number of reasons least of which is the tremendous strain the dieting puts on the body.  I am very lean as it is and people think I am ready for competition but that is due to adequate cardio intensity,  good nutrition (which includes my homemade incredible high protein, 3 carb per slice, bread) and lots of fish, beef, etc.  My question for you is this:  How do I get GREAT QUADS???  I work those babies hard.  I ask all the buff guys their secrets, I search the net for ideas but I cannot seem to add much size - definition yes but not that rich, plump look I so desire.  Could it be my age or does one really need those xtra naughty supplements (AS)?  I do legs 2x per week.  I do SS and Giant sets of leg extensions,walking lunges with 50 1bs, presses of every description, plie squats, narrow stance, wide stance, smith machine.   help
Thanks for your interest and advice.  Love the site.  Michele  (mishu)


----------



## Hillside (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome to the board first of all.  
I think that most people will say that you are overtraining your legs.  It sounds like you are doing the right things just too much of it.  Your muscles need time to recuperate and grow, constantly training them does not allow this to happen.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 26, 2005)

Ill start by saying WOW! Then Welcome aboard!!


I think u may be putting too much strain on your legs thus the lack of results...How many sets of each exercise are u doing?? Seems like a little much to induce muscle growth...Ur endurance must be thru the roof tho!


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

Hella, and welcome.

Like Hill said, you need to give those legs some time to rest, therefore grow.

Also, make sure you are going to failure. Use a weight that kills you to get to 12-15 reps, all the while SQUEEZING your legs up, not pushing with them.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 26, 2005)

I train legs twice per week, for quads I prefer hack squats and leg extensions, though my knees don't much appreciate extensions any more.  Heavy weights 6 - 12 reps.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

mishu welcome to IM!


----------



## mishu (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks guys.  Sure is great to get such a positive response from professional trainers.  I shall follow your advice and see what happens in 2 weeks.  (will have my daughter take a picture and will post it for review)  Once again, you people are great.

Mishu


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome!!!   I only work legs once a week. Any more and they would hate me    Keep us posted and how bout some pics!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, you just got here and I mishu already!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sounds like you are in great shape already.  Well done!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (By the way, don't bogart that bread recipie...


----------



## Iwantthis (Feb 13, 2005)

> I have no interest in bb competition for a number of reasons least of which is the tremendous strain the dieting puts on the body.




what do you mean?!?!, is that why I see body builders getting lean for compitition and then put on weight afterwards?,  I want a diet that keeps me lean not one that I can't stay on for life!


----------

